
There’s only one important question to ask about Apple’s future - pierlu
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/2/20679258/apple-future-services-iphone-experience-design-ceo-tim-cook
======
pierlu
Another lock-in is that for a sane backup experience you need to use iCloud
storage (that is virtually unencrypted and available for lawful interception)

